# Unearthed Grandads Pocket Watch...



## kwakba (Aug 19, 2007)

Hello, my first post here! I found this forum while trying to find some information on an old pocket watch I found belonging to my Grandad, was passed to me when he died and I was less than 1! 30 years later I started sorting stuff in the loft and this is what I found - (no photo yet!):

It's silver, with a normal face plus a small second dial between the 5 and 7 (numerals, not numbers!). No words on the face but pop open the rear and it says "Kendal & Dent" "Lodon" and "Swiss made" on the mech cover. On the inside of the rear cover it says 398018 and 0.935. Winder key is there. Wound it up and it's worked since 10pm last night!

So can anyone tell me anything about it? Like age, if it was a common gift, if it's worth insuring. Looking on the web I found very little info...

Thanks for any help!

Bryce.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Kendal and Dent London would be the Jewelers who sold it, it was quite a common practice for jewelers to commision timepieces, have their name printed on the dial and sell them in their store.

I'm afraid valuation is nigh impossible without seeing pictures esp of the movement.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

Welcome mate


----------



## kwakba (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks!

Ok, I've taken some photo's but I'm obviously not good with a camera:




























I hope these help at least a bit! If not I'll try again tomorrow with some proper light.

Thanks for your help!


----------

